# Hissing



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 30, 2011)

I have noticed that on occasion my tegu will produce a soft, breathy hiss. This is produced in a series of bursts and sounds like an exhalation, and his jowls pulse in time with the sounds. What does this mean?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 30, 2011)

_Usually that they're irritated and not too happy about what ever is going on at that time. Sometimes its just a little huff or hiss with no posturing which could be the first warning sign of what's coming next. 

When you see it posturing,.. arching it's back like a cat and trying to make itself look bigger. It's pretty much the same thing they're just more irritated than before. Sometimes they'll roll or wave their tails or mock charge with their mouth open but when it goes that far you've pretty much over stepped their boundaries,... more than enough to get bit.

Learning it's signals now can keep you and any body else from getting bit later.

On another note it could also just be stuck shed around their nostrils. It just depends on the sound and body language at that time._


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tonka does that when he is snuggling in my dog's kennel uner the blanket and I have to remove him. He gets very irritated.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Usually that they're irritated and not too happy about what ever is going on at that time. Sometimes its just a little huff or hiss with no posturing which could be the first warning sign of what's coming next.
> 
> When you see it posturing,.. arching it's back like a cat and trying to make itself look bigger. It's pretty much the same thing they're just more irritated than before. Sometimes they'll roll or wave their tails or mock charge with their mouth open but when it goes that far you've pretty much over stepped their boundaries,... more than enough to get bit.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I figured it was a sign of displeasure/stress. Huffing is the perfect way to describe the noise, I just couldn't think of the word. There hasn't been any posturing, charging, or gaping, although one of the times he did it was when one of my dachsunds was sniffing at his tank, so I'm assuming that was a fear response.


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine actually does a bit of huffing, hissing and something that looks like jowl popping when I'm giving him a bath. He only does this after he spends a while running/swimming under the water, and then comes up for air. Strangely enough he's never actually done this in context of defensive/aggressive behavior. He's done tail undulations and has lunged at me before, but has never hissed unless taking a bath and is apparently out of breath.


----------

